# Hopedale LA Late January trips



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

Great report. Can't wait to get back down there


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

> Great report.


Thank you. We work out of town so much, we have to take advantage of it when we can go and don't have the luxury of waiting for perfect days. To be honest, that has it's advantages. 

1) It makes us better fishermen
2) Hardly ever crowded when we go, because when we are off, we are OFF...and don't usually fish weekends. 

How often are you able to make it down to Hopedale?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

That must be Sonny's boat from Slidell?


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

> That must be Sonny's boat from Slidell?


You are correct, sir. 

This little rig hasn't had a bad trip yet. Worst day we had we caught 18 keeper trout. My brother bought it on NYE, and we started fishing out of it in mid January.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> > That must be Sonny's boat from Slidell?
> 
> 
> You are correct, sir.
> ...


thought so. have the same boat.


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

I hope to as well pretty soon...



BSY, do you typically fish on the MS Coast or do you ever make it to Hopedale? You're a Yat, so I'm assuming originally from NOLA? We are originally from Metairie, but I moved to MS when I was 26...which was a minute or two ago. I can honestly say I haven't fished coastal MS since I've moved there. I just keep going to Hopedale/Delacroix/Reggio.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great pics!!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> I hope to as well pretty soon...
> 
> 
> 
> BSY, do you typically fish on the MS Coast or do you ever make it to Hopedale?  You're a Yat, so I'm assuming originally from NOLA?  We are originally from Metairie, but I moved to MS when I was 26...which was a minute or two ago.  I can honestly say I haven't fished coastal MS since I've moved there.  I just keep going to Hopedale/Delacroix/Reggio.


yea bra, born and raised.  

My wife and i graduated from SLU then after Katrina moved to Diamondhead.  I usually fish the Jordan and the Bay.

My brother and I want to roll with yall to Hopedale ASAP.  

let me know.  I will PM you my number

my rig


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Looking Great! I fish the West side of LA, Calcasieu, the north end of the estuary and then some...My sis and Bro n law live in Slidell...Been dying to make a trip down there and get on some fish...plus my bro needs some fish in the freezer. Looks like those Ipbs have been doing the job...aint nothin wrong with that. The water on the west end has been completely much since we've had all that rain...I've managed some reds from a honeyhole on a falling tide, but the salinity had decreased tremendously...Should be good within the next month or so...I've been dying to get on some trout since like november...Next time you are in the area feel free to contact me I'll do the best to put you on some fish.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey Dispo, 

My wife is from slidell. Ask your Bro n law if he knows the Beer Box? My father in law owns it. 


yes the salinity is down here also. I am ready for a LA trip. been a wile since i moved. Have not fished my home town in a long time.


----------

